# Sump or refugum or none



## Carterman117 (Mar 30, 2012)

So I cant decide what I want for my tank because I want to hide all my equipment but I also don't want a flood in my house. My tank is a 70gs. Can someone help me pick what I should do for my tank please


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

I have sumps I built on both my 55 and my 75. If you keep your return line out of the water you will never have to worry about flooding during a power failure.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

If your even thinking about a sump/fuge, then its a good idea to just go ahead and do it. Flooding happens, but its rare when its set up properly. And as Crazy pointed out, you can leave the return out of the water is you wish, or just have it just inside the surface, makes no difference.
Melevsreef.com | Acrylic Sumps & Refugiums


----------



## Rod4Rodger (Jan 2, 2012)

I couldn't imagine having a tank without a sump now that I have had them in my 110 and 240 gallon tanks. Get the tank drilled and either use PVC pipe or a sump dam overflow that will keep the water in the tank at the level you want. Unless the pump puts water bacn in the tank it will never overflow back into the sump so you should never flood from the sump. I have the sump located through the wall in my garage so there isn't even anything under my tank, just the PVC re-fill line from the pump and the drain line out to the sump. It is easy to work on and all my spillage with service isn't in my living room. I look forward to reading what you choose, but there is not a single bad thing I can say about a sump with an overflow in the main tank to return the water to the sump. BTW, I have discus fish now, and I still wouldn't think of setting up a tank without one, fresh or salt. I had salt water for about 27 years, since 1975, and my only regret is I never had a sump in the marine tanks. It makes discus easy and no heaters in the tank even though they need 85 degree plus water.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

To me the refugium is the key. and that can be just a tank partition so macros are protected from livestock.

If you want a sump type refugium play around with the system in your garage before the final setup. Test for power out floods, return to normal operation when power retruns, and no display floods should overflow fail (plug up, siphon break)

my .02


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> To me the refugium is the key. *and that can be just a tank partition so macros are protedted from livestock.*If you want a sump type refugium play around with the system in your garage before the final setup. Test for power out floods, return to normal operation when power retruns, and no display floods should overflow fail (plug up, siphon break)
> 
> my .02


No, it can not! You can not partion off enough of the tank to provide enough space for Macro Algae to grow, and be benificial enough for that tank. Now please stop throwing this around. In a 10g tank, they would have to partition off 1/4 of that tank. So, go figure what they would have to partition off in a 55g tank......Gee look at my display tank, doesn't it look TACKY AS HELL! And, by the way, does absolutely nothing because its not nealry big enough. Knock it off Bob!


----------

